# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs San Antonio Spurs 1/5/07



## Ninjatune

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [26-7] vs San Antonio Spurs [23-10]*

| Friday, January 5th, 2007 | San Antonio, Texas | AT&T Center | 7:00pm |
 | *TV:* TXA21 & ESPN | *Radio:* 103.3 ESPN Radio | 

 *Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks have made it a dozen. Getting to 13 will require a victory on the road against their biggest rivals.The Mavericks put a 12-game winning streak on the line when they meet the San Antonio Spurs for the third time this season.Undefeated since December 11, Dallas has limited its last 11 opponents to less than 100 points to open a three-game lead over San Antonio in the Southwest Division.Josh Howard scored 25 points and grabbed 11 rebounds, Devin Harris added 24 points and Dirk Nowitzki 20 for the Mavericks in Thursday's 100-91 victory over the Indiana Pacers. San Antonio began December by winning nine of 10 games, but has dropped four of seven since then and is 12-5 at home.Manu Ginobili scored 26 points, Tim Duncan had 24 with 13 rebounds and Tony Parker 19 for the Spurs, who lost their second game in as many nights in Wednesday's 103-101 overtime defeat to the Minnesota Timberwolves. After Dallas got by San Antonio in overtime of Game Seven of their Western Conference semifinal playoff series last spring, the teams have split the first two encounters this season. 

*Team Leaders*










*Key Injuries
**Dallas: *None
*San Antonio: *None

* Who's hot?* 
_Tony Parker_ - He's the best-shooting guard in the league at 53 percent and he's been particularly hot over the last 10 games, nailing 55.9 percent of his shots and averaging 21.9 points along with 6.3 assists. ... Devin Harris is shooting 84 percent from the free-throw line this season, compared to 71.7 percent last season. ... Jason Terry is on a roll from 3-point range, going 12-of-24 from beyond the arc in the four games before Thursday's against Indiana.

* Who's not?*
_Spurs defense_ - On Tuesday, the Spurs had Cleveland pinned on 44 points after three quarters. Then they gave up 38 points in the fourth, losing by four. Against Minnesota a night later, they were outscored 51-38 in the second half as the Timberwolves forced overtime and won by two. Minnesota shot 48 percent against the Spurs. ... Over the last five games, Manu Ginobili is hitting just 21.4 percent from 3-point range and 42.6 percent overall. ... For the Mavericks, Austin Croshere had missed his last 14 shots, spanning five games played. 



​


----------



## Dragnsmke1

all right!!! chance to take a 4 game lead on the Spurs!!! Who is this game more important for? I personally, am not impressed by the Spurs any more.


----------



## xray

Praise the Lord for Tivo.

The Mavs are 7-0 in the second of b2bs. This will be a fan's dream to see if the winning streak continues, or if Pop's ire wakes the Spurs up and they defend their home court.

I confess to you guys that my Mavs watching has been carved up, but the biggys I have to consume. :cannibal:


----------



## croco

I just hope the GT magic will work tonight :biggrin:


----------



## xray

croco said:


> I just hope the GT magic will work tonight :biggrin:


Can you imagine Avery's lineup sheet having a place for who did the game thread? :lol:


----------



## croco

xray said:


> Can you imagine Avery's lineup sheet having a place for who did the game thread? :lol:


:biggrin: 

I would start Ninja over JET anyway if he doesn't show up again :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> Can you imagine Avery's lineup sheet having a place for who did the game thread? :lol:


Now THAT is a good idea. We could even dress out in uniform and sit on the bench.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> Now THAT is a good idea. We could even dress out in uniform and sit on the bench.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## edwardcyh




----------



## The Future7

Im looking for a big win tonight. Another statement game. We must prove that the playoffs wasn't a fluke.


----------



## LineOFire

Good luck Mavs fans. I went to the last Spurs vs Mavs game and they lost. I'm usually bad luck so maybe if I stay home the Spurs will pull it out. Here's to another great game:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm fully expecting a massive playoff atmosphere, very similar to the Mavs/Suns game last week. Both teams will bring everything they have to the table. Mavs have a streak they want to keep alive and a still feel like they have something to prove while the Spurs are starting to see a gap between them and the Mavs and will be ready to chip away at it tonight. 

Can't wait. I love these games. 

These next 4 or 5 games will really reveal what the Mavs are made of.


----------



## Ninjatune

2.5 hours until rumble time !


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> 2.5 hours until rumble time !


LLLLLeeeeeettttsssss get rrreeaaadddyy to 









:yay:


----------



## melo4life

i cant believe it we got 2 nba games on in australia today,, mavs and spurs then straight after heat and suns,, im so excited lol, doesnt really ever happen,,, anywayz i think that we could win this game, duncan is easily the player to watch out for but i think that dirk could take, just have to watch out for TD low post he loves doing that and rarely misses his hook shots,, i think the rest of our lineup can dominate there lineup, so im expecting a really good game,, we just need to get off to a good start, not like wat we did last game against the pacers,, it was a pretty slow start


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2 hours to go...I need to get to Dolphin Road to get some liabations...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 2 hours to go...I need to get to Dolphin Road to get some liabations...


An offering?


----------



## edwardcyh

I am sooooooooo looking forward to this game.

Dallas is a 5 1/2 point dog, but..... Dallas is a biting dog. :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life

haha thats a good one,, i think we might win this game, i have bet on the mavs to win so i hope they dont let me down


----------



## Ninjatune

35 mins and counting.....


----------



## melo4life

only 9 minutes until tipoff


----------



## Saint Baller

About to start

Let's go Mavs!


----------



## The Future7

This is gonna be great


----------



## melo4life

Dirk hits a jumper, good start


----------



## melo4life

Parker hits a pair of free throws


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk with the easy base line jumper!


----------



## melo4life

Harris And1


----------



## Saint Baller

Parker fouled, hits both freebies.


----------



## Saint Baller

Devin Harris and1!


----------



## melo4life

foul on dampier on TD


----------



## Saint Baller

Hits the freebie!


----------



## Saint Baller

Duncan misses


----------



## melo4life

Devon harris blocked by ginobli, Jet misses a 3


----------



## melo4life

Duncan And1 foul on Dirk


----------



## Saint Baller

Devin blocked by Flopnobili, Jet steals the ball passes to damp passes to Devin back to Jet who misses the shot


----------



## melo4life

TD misses the free throw


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk fouls Duncan and1 for him. Dirk's first.


----------



## melo4life

Dirk hard to the lane and hits the layup


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli bank


----------



## Saint Baller

Great pick and roll Jet Dirk, Dirk hits the layup.


----------



## Saint Baller

Flopper hits the shot.


----------



## melo4life

Dampier slams it down


----------



## melo4life

TD at the line, foul on Howard


----------



## Saint Baller

DAMP BEASTLY RAWR!!!

Assist to Terry.


----------



## Saint Baller

Duncan fouled by Jay Hooo Duncan goes to the line.


----------



## TM

was that not a travel by Dampier?


----------



## melo4life

TD hits both free throws


----------



## Saint Baller

Duncan hits both.


----------



## melo4life

Howard missed a wide open jumper from the foul line


----------



## melo4life

Parker hits a layup, 10-9 SA lead


----------



## Saint Baller

Damnit Spurs get the lead.


----------



## melo4life

Jet draws the foul on Ginobli


----------



## melo4life

Charge on Parker


----------



## melo4life

Dirk hits the fade away


----------



## Saint Baller

Great play by Devin.


----------



## melo4life

Turnover, Dallas run it down, Howard missed the pull-up, foul on Dampier


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk in Bowen's ugly face.


----------



## melo4life

Bowen to the line, misses the first, hits the second


----------



## Saint Baller

Josh won't make a damn shot.


----------



## melo4life

AJ2 missed a wide open jumper, Ginobli hits the 3,, 14-11 SA lead


----------



## Saint Baller

Flopnobili makes the 3, damnit.


----------



## melo4life

Timeout,, SA lead 14-11


----------



## Saint Baller

We need some help.


----------



## melo4life

Dirk hits a jumper, assist to JET


----------



## melo4life

bowen misses the shot, Jet misses a layup


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk makes the shot.


----------



## melo4life

Ginoblie hits another 3


----------



## Saint Baller

Flopper makes another 3.


----------



## melo4life

Diop inside, fouled he will go to the line


----------



## Saint Baller

Jet's finding everyone today.


----------



## melo4life

Diop hits the first, hits the second


----------



## Saint Baller

Diop makes the first.


----------



## Saint Baller

And makes the second.


----------



## melo4life

Oberto underneath, TD assist


----------



## melo4life

Dirk from the wing, 21-17 SA lead


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk needs to step up on D, don't puss ot.


----------



## Saint Baller

Just as I say that Dirk hits.


----------



## melo4life

JET lost the ball, Oberto hits the layup


----------



## melo4life

Timeout on the floor,, 2:41 left, 23-17 SA lead


----------



## The Future7

Dirk is hot. Just look at his jumpshot and the stroke. He's feeling it and he will let Avery know.


----------



## Saint Baller

He's hot on offense but he's not even trying on D.


----------



## melo4life

Stackhouse hits the long jumper


----------



## Saint Baller

Stack...


----------



## melo4life

Stackhouse hits a turnaround jumper


----------



## Saint Baller

Again!


----------



## melo4life

Finley hits the inside hook


----------



## Saint Baller

Jet can't tie it, damnit.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fin hits.


----------



## melo4life

Finley jumper


----------



## Saint Baller

George can't hit.


----------



## Saint Baller

FIN HITS AGAIN.

Come on, don't let him do that!


----------



## Saint Baller

Stack misses.


----------



## melo4life

Kicked ball violation, SA ball, last possession,, Oberto tips it in,, end of 1st 29-21 SA lead


----------



## melo4life

Dirk has 10 pojnts, 5-5FG,,Jet has 6 assists,,Diop has 3 rebounds


----------



## The Future7

Terry needs to stop trying to score and keep creating for people. He is obviously getting pissed off and it will hurt us. We not to bad so far.


----------



## melo4life

The Future7 said:


> Terry needs to stop trying to score and create for people. He is obviously getting pissed off and it will hurt us. We not to bad so far.


He has dished out 6 assists


----------



## The Future7

He is still forcing shots though.


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli hustle play gets the ball back, Barry missed, out of bounds, spurs ball


----------



## melo4life

Oberto rebounds and puts it back in


----------



## melo4life

Harris missed, grabs his own rebounds, bad pass by harris , Oberto AND1


----------



## melo4life

Oberto hits, doesnt count early run in by the Spurs


----------



## melo4life

George will go to the line


----------



## melo4life

hits the first, hits the second, 23-33 SA lead


----------



## melo4life

Howard stuggling offensively, runs in and hits the layup


----------



## melo4life

Timeout


----------



## melo4life

TD hits a jumper over Dirk


----------



## melo4life

Howard at the line, hits the first, misses the sceond


----------



## melo4life

Parker hits the jumper, 37-26 SA lead, 7:40 left


----------



## melo4life

Dirk blocked, but called a foul on the shot clock violation, dirk at the line, hits the first, hits the second


----------



## melo4life

Timeout Dallas, 28-39 7:00 left in the 2nd


----------



## melo4life

Dirk missed his first shot, foul on Dallas


----------



## melo4life

Do you guys want so many posts or not?? or just like every 2 minute updates, or is this good?


----------



## Saint Baller

Your doing a good job melo.

Come on Mavs.


----------



## Saint Baller

THE SPURS KEEP FLOPPING! OH MY GOSHHH!!!

@#@!&[email protected][email protected]

damnit.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk hits.


----------



## Saint Baller

God damnit, Spurs lead at the half.


----------



## The Future7

If we stop Duncan, we win IMO. Im not even worried about Oberto. Players like Oberto that hustle and do a lot of little thing always do well against the Mavs. We just need to come out with more energy and Howard needs to play his game.


----------



## Saint Baller

Agreed, slow Duncan down, we win the game. Keep him rolling, we lose.


----------



## Saint Baller

Second half about to start, we need a big run and quick.


----------



## melo4life

second half under way


----------



## melo4life

duncan hook shot missed, dirk rebound, other end dampier missed


----------



## melo4life

howard runner missed, ginobli bank shot missed


----------



## melo4life

howard gets the tip in, delay of game on howard


----------



## melo4life

parker airballs, dirk charging foul


----------



## Saint Baller

Come on...


----------



## melo4life

JET gets the foul, Ginobli will go to the line


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli hits both free throws


----------



## melo4life

Harris nice layup


----------



## melo4life

53-44, 9 minutes left, SA lead


----------



## melo4life

JET hits the jumper


----------



## Saint Baller

Jet hits


----------



## melo4life

duncan hits the wide open jumper


----------



## Saint Baller

Where was the foul?


----------



## melo4life

dirk hits the very nice fade away


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk in Duncan's eye.


----------



## melo4life

dirk fast break misses


----------



## Saint Baller

DIRK MISSES THE LAYUP OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

Holy hell.


----------



## melo4life

bowen hits the pull-up jumper, diop gets the tip in


----------



## melo4life

ginobli hits, timeout,,, 6:14 left, 10 point lead to the spurs


----------



## Saint Baller

Flopper hits the 4. My god we need some help in defense 101.


----------



## VeN

No one outside of Dirk came to play tonight..


----------



## melo4life

Howard hits the jumper


----------



## melo4life

Parker gets the layup, pretty flukey


----------



## melo4life

Dirk hits the very nice jumper!


----------



## Saint Baller

Off Oberto.


----------



## melo4life

Howard blocked underneath,, out of bounds Dallas ball, Howard hits the runner


----------



## Saint Baller

Jayyy makes the runner!

Time out SA!!!


----------



## melo4life

Timeout,, SA leads by 6


----------



## melo4life

parker misses, dirk misses, foul on diop


----------



## Saint Baller

Foul on Diop, his 4th.


----------



## melo4life

TD misses, dirk rebounds, dirk gets blocked!!! massive!!


----------



## melo4life

Harris nice drive,, will go to the line for 2


----------



## melo4life

hits tje first. misses the second free throws


----------



## melo4life

Howard big block


----------



## melo4life

Spurs miss the wide open jumper, dirk rebounds, foul on brent barry


----------



## Saint Baller

Jay Hooo for 3 and it's good.


----------



## melo4life

Howard hits the three!!!!! 2 point deficit, we are coming


----------



## melo4life

Barry at the line, hits the 1st, hits the 2nd


----------



## melo4life

Howard missed the jumper, out of bounds Dallas ball, Dirk hits the jumper


----------



## melo4life

JET fouled Ginobli, will go to the line,,,,, misses the first, hits the second


----------



## melo4life

JET gets the jumper to roll in


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli to the line again, foul on Dirk 3rd personal,,, Ginobli hits the first, hits the second


----------



## melo4life

Dirk gets fouled, he will go to the line,, hits the 1st, hits the 2nd


----------



## melo4life

finley hits the jumper on the buzzer, 66-69 SA lead,, good qurter


----------



## The Future7

This 4th quarter is gonna be real.


----------



## melo4life

Finley misses,, Buckner hits


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli misses, JET puts us infront!!!!!!!!


----------



## melo4life

Back infront!!! Dirk hits the 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melo4life

Parker AND1  hits the free throw  Dampiers 5th foul


----------



## melo4life

George misses the 3,, Ginobli AND1


----------



## melo4life

Timeout Dallas,, 8:37 left, 76-73 SA lead


----------



## melo4life

We're on a cold streak,, missed consecutive shots


----------



## melo4life

Dirk misses the 3,


----------



## melo4life

Harris misses the jumper, finley misses his shot,


----------



## melo4life

Howard turnaround went in


----------



## melo4life

Dirk has missed his last 3 shots,, timeout SA, 77-75 6:09 left in the last


----------



## Saint Baller

Josh needed to take that shot.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk 3!!!!!


----------



## melo4life

finley misses, dirk grabs the boards, dirk hits the 3!!!!!!!!!! back infront!!!!!!!! yes!!!!!!


----------



## melo4life

ginobli throws it away,, dallas ball,,dallas lead!!


----------



## melo4life

3 on the shot clock out of bounds, dallas ball,,,, hits the layup!!


----------



## melo4life

bowen misses, dirk rebounds,,, we are on a 7-0 roll


----------



## Saint Baller

Wow, Duncan is good at drawing fouls.


----------



## melo4life

foul on dirk,, TD to go to the line,,, Dirks 4th


----------



## Saint Baller

Flopnobili hits the 3. Damnit.


----------



## melo4life

TD misses them both


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli hits the 3!!!! damit!


----------



## Saint Baller

OH MY GOSH

Devin Harris called for the block, bull ****.


----------



## melo4life

Howard missed,,, Harris blocking foul just missed the charge
Timeout,, around 3 minutes left,, all tied up


----------



## melo4life

loose ball foul on harris,, shocking call,,,, ginobli at the line


----------



## melo4life

ginobli hits the 1st,, hits the second


----------



## melo4life

Dirk's layup went in over TD,, tied at 82,, 2:15 left


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli misses the 3,,


----------



## melo4life

Ginobli blocks Dirk


----------



## Saint Baller

This officiating is horrific, the Spurs havent been whistled yet this quarter while the Mavs have been 5 times.


----------



## melo4life

JET offensive,, puts it back in!!!!! 2 point lead!!! 1:35 left


----------



## Saint Baller

Amazing!


----------



## Saint Baller

AND1 BABY

WOOO HOOO

Devean George has been great!


----------



## melo4life

SA foul,,, George AND1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller

Missed the freebie, damnit.


----------



## melo4life

missed the free throw 4 point lead,, 1:20 left,, timeout SA


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk get pwned by Duncan


----------



## melo4life

SA hits


----------



## melo4life

Dirk hits the fall away shot,, 4 point lead, 35 seconds left,,, duncan will go to the line


----------



## Saint Baller

Damnit Dirk


----------



## melo4life

TD hits the first,, 3 point lead,,, misses the second,,, Dirk very bad pass


----------



## melo4life

its because dirk drove to the right lol!!


----------



## cadarn

Very questionable calls in favor of san antonio.


----------



## melo4life

Misses the shot!!!!!!!!!!!! Mavs go to the free throw line!!!!!!!!!! hits one and its all over!!


----------



## melo4life

hits it!!!!! we will win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!! PARTY!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller

PWNAGE!!!

MAVERICKS ARE GONNA WIN!!!

PwNaGe!


----------



## melo4life

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## melo4life

LETS GO DALLAS LETS GO, clap clap, LETS GO DALLAS LETS GO, clap clap, WELL DONE DALLAS AWESOME WIN!!!!!


----------



## The Future7

We stole that game nicely. 13!!


----------



## Saint Baller

Great game, I don't even think a Heat *** whooping can beat that!


----------



## VeN

Ye Yes Yesyesyesyesy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes!


----------



## t1no

Owned!


----------



## edwardcyh

YES! 13 games!


----------



## edwardcyh

I am sooooo happy that I am completely beside myself!


----------



## edwardcyh

Our Defense Came Through Again! Spurs Were Held To 34 Points In The Entire Second Half!!!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh

On top of all that, WE PLAYED LAST NIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh

Also, SAS were held to 9 assists in the entire game.

That's correct! Single digit in assist from one of the better assist (22.7 per game average) NBA team!


----------



## The Future7

We are that damn good.


----------



## LineOFire

Great game by the Mavs. Dirk hit everything but that finger roll layup.:lol:

Wins over the Suns AND Spurs mean the Mavs are the unquestioned best in the league right now. Can't underestimate the Spurs come playoff time though. This has not been our best stretch of basketball to stay the least.


----------



## edwardcyh

Also, JHo with another double-double!


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> Also, SAS were held to 9 assists in the entire game.
> 
> That's correct! Single digit in assist from one of the better assist (22.7 per game average) NBA team!


OMFG thats crazy. Just from watching the game I would say that must be wrong. Wow


----------



## edwardcyh

LineOFire said:


> Great game by the Mavs. Dirk hit everything but that finger roll layup.:lol:
> 
> Wins over the Suns AND Spurs mean the Mavs are the unquestioned best in the league right now. Can't underestimate the Spurs come playoff time though. This has not been our best stretch of basketball to stay the least.


LOL... we are by no means writing off the Spurs. Pop is completely different in the playoffs.

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... we are by no means writing off the Spurs. Pop is completely different in the playoffs.
> 
> :cheers:


I agree, a soon as the playoffs starts, every playoffs teams fan will be verbally raping the refs, while the players games raise to another level.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> OMFG thats crazy. Just from watching the game I would say that must be wrong. Wow


oops... I did make a mistake....

Well... the stat must have just refreshed.


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> oops... I did make a mistake....
> 
> Well... the stat must have just refreshed.


LMFAO. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## edwardcyh

CORRECTION: *Spurs have 13 assists.* :biggrin:

Time to start drinking.....


----------



## The Future7

One quote that had me lol was "Dirk is going to work like a part-time job".


----------



## Pain5155

wats the record for most double digit win streaks? it looks like no one can stop the mavs, if it wasnt for that 0-4 start, they wouldve have a chance at breaking 72 wins.


----------



## The Future7

The record I think is 33 by the showtime lakers. Not sure though.


----------



## shoop da whoop

I think he's asking how many times a team has a team had 10+ winning streaks in a season.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

another one bites the dust


----------



## Jet

The Future7 said:


> One quote that had me lol was "Dirk is going to work like a part-time job".


Lmao, that quote was hilarious...

Anyways, Great game. I got home during half time and I didnt know what the exact score was, but I knew Dirk had 18 and the rest of the started had like a combined 8 points, or something along those lines. Coming back from 11 down at half against the Spurs is huge. Great second half for Devin and Josh, they really picked up their game. I honestly didnt think the Mavs would win this one, but Im not complaining.


----------



## croco

Very different halfs, but the Mavs hustled it out at the end. I don't think they played well, the Spurs just couldn't make a shot. I am happy that we won, but that's about it, nobody will remember this game in a week or two.


----------

